# STIHL FS 91 GRASS BLADE



## John Evoy (Aug 11, 2017)

Just tried my new Stihl FS 91 trimmer. Cut some heavy tall grass around my farm. Not quite the power I thought it would have but decent. I have alot of Burdocks and heavy viney type weeds. I bought a grass and brushcuttet blade as well. Im assuming the grass blade is what I want to cut the burdocks and weeds? Any advice. I will try to attach a pic of blade.


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 11, 2017)

Your blade is more for grasses. I think this would give you better results on your target. Scratcher tooth


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 12, 2017)

Stratcher tooth would work but they are very hard to resharpen. I would pick a chisel tooth blade myself, since it can be resharpened. But, I guess the scratcher tooth would work better.


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 14, 2017)

If most of your stuff is 1/4 diameter and under with a few up to 1/2" I would look at one of the tri-wing airecut blades. Mine handles grass and raspberry very well and is decent on anything I run into up to 1/2", any larger and I put on a carbide tooth blade.


----------



## John Evoy (Aug 14, 2017)

K thnx Ironman.


----------

